# Too young to have IVF: 24-year-old



## hubby40 (Nov 21, 2011)

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/health-news/too-young-to-have-ivf-24yearold-andrea-heywood-fights-for-her-right-to-fertility-treatment-7814790.html

If you read to the end Portsmouth's PCT age range is 30 to 34.

/links


----------



## Sesame (Aug 9, 2011)

What a stupid rule, doesn't take account of people in my position where time really matters. Hope she manages to get them to overturn the decision.


----------



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

I am in the exact same position in northern Ireland... My dr refuses to put me in the NHS list because he said I have 'plenty' of time to try.... He's read my history surely he should b sart enough to know it doesn't happen like that  xx


----------



## Liese (Aug 22, 2011)

Stories like this make me mad. I was gutted enough when I started to realise how bad the waiting lists for donor eggs were, but this poor girl has to wait 6 years because of some stupid rule. And as per usual they are not taking into a count that it will cost them more in the long run as they will end up funding more cycles for these women. Grrrrr.


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

I really shouldnt have read the comments under this artical - its made me soooooo angry!!!!

Sending all you lovely ladies lots of luck in your journeys   

X


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

I come from Portsmouth and the age range used to be 34-37 so they have made progress (as rubbish as it is!). I managed to overturn them so I really hope she does too


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

How terrible and unfair is this? It just goes to show the very many different criteria different PCTs have set.
And Bunny73 I was foolish and read the comments too. What ignorant people there are in the world xx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

This is what drives me nuts about NICE guidelines - what is the point in them?  Every PCT can do whatever they like anyway!

I think the problem is they don't look at people's circumstances, the PCT has their criteria and that's all they look at - it should be looked at on a case by case basis not one size fits all.


----------



## Darlbag (Sep 20, 2011)

Exactly Dudders. Where is the individuality in all of this? I think you have hit the nail in the head.


----------



## jayden and Bella (Mar 27, 2012)

My daughter was the same our pct says u have to be over 25years (at the time) and my daughter was 21 when she was told her and her husband would not conceive naturally, funding was turned down but my daughter appealed and was successful as she said it didnt matter if she was 21 or 25 she still had the same problem.


----------

